# Blazin 07 Skin



## robert 14617 (Dec 3, 2009)

is there a chance it will be an option ?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 4, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> is there a chance it will be an option ?


What he said.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

where is the blazin07 skin at? What happened to it?

And all those ADS are back for Elite members!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah...wtf? I can't even remember where to go to get it off of this skin.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

The OPTION is not here now.

And *MY ROLLITUP* WILL NOT UPDATE NOW.


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 4, 2009)

bumpy bumpy, option not there...


----------



## Roseman (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh the OPTION is not there anymore,

doo da, doo da,

Oh the OPTION is not there anymore,

Ohhh, the doo da day!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 4, 2009)

the entire forum is not updating, "quote" doesnt quote the post.... I have NO mod control panel, the option to change to something working is gone..... and to top it all off, its miserably cold and is supposed to snow... in louisiana.... this is fucked


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 4, 2009)

*Blazin '07* is my default again. *YAY!*

*My Rollitup* will not update either. 

It's bitterly cold in Louisiana.

*What the hell is happening?
*
And why am I apparently the *only* person online?


----------



## Admin (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

We are having problems with our caching, we are working on it. Just trying to find the culprit.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 4, 2009)

> *admin* wrote: Hey Guys,
> 
> We are having problems with our caching, we are working on it. Just trying to find the culprit.


Thanks for the update. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> *Blazin '07* is my default again. *YAY!*
> 
> *My Rollitup* will not update either.
> 
> ...



still dont have my blzn back.... nor the option... but it IS bitterly cold here... we got an inch of snow last night.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm back in shape!
inch of snow in louisiana? fist sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 5, 2009)

gogrow said:


> still dont have my blzn back.... nor the option... but it IS bitterly cold here... we got an inch of snow last night.


I had it when I posted last night.

It's currently defaulting to the crappy skin.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am glad to see an admin atleast gave is an answer.
If I type up one more long ass post just to get a gateway code error I will scream.
I am a pittyfully slow typest. And Argggg.


This skin bite's.
I see some elite member's in here. How did you keep you're elite.
I PM admin's fpr 3 weak's prior to mine expiring and no response.
WTH any tip's on how I can give them some money. LOL and get my privilages back.
I think taking it away with no optoin to renew is boolshit. boolshit boolshit.
I was immidiatley locked out of my PM's could not edit thread's I was working on.
Was pretty crappy.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i'm back in shape!
> inch of snow in louisiana? fist sign of the apocalypse.



shit bro... last year we had 9inches here!!.... never seen snow in 24years, and last year we got the crap up to our knees.... 

my son (4), doesnt even realize its out of the ordinary because he sees it every year so far.... he just thinks it happens when it gets cold


----------



## Admin (Dec 5, 2009)

was up till 5 am working on the problem got the main skin fixed up, I will re-enable the old skin but no guarantees it works. Let me know.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Dude, I don't know what everybody's bitchin' about. Except for ALL OF YESTERDAY when the whole forum was being renovated mines fine. I've got the skin options of,

Default 
Blazin 
Blazin-Good 
theblaze
blzin-07 
Fancy Grey 
Rollitup-08


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Dude, I don't know what everybody's bitchin' about. Except for ALL OF YESTERDAY when the whole forum was being renovated mines fine. I've got the skin options of,
> 
> Default
> Blazin
> ...




just got fixed; see post above yours


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Dec 5, 2009)

admin said:


> was up till 5 am working on the problem got the main skin fixed up, I will re-enable the old skin but no guarantees it works. Let me know.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Right.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

i love how everyone freaks out. you all know this happens every once in awhile. it's more than OBVIOUS it's a system glitch. good pot.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i love how everyone freaks out. you all know this happens every once in awhile. it's more than OBVIOUS it's a system glitch. good pot.



you mean its NOT the police, making a huge worldwide effort to kick in all of our doors and drag us to the Gulag??..... well shit, that option was alot more exciting


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

Concentration camp right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2009)

fema coffins.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fema coffins.



I love this one..... I was looking at the fema "concentration camps" and coffins over 10 years ago on the net, now its a big controversy.... guess the idea never took off


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 5, 2009)

Hooray blzn 07 is back!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 5, 2009)

What's so great about it?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks fer getting that fixed, guys. My eyes like more muted graphics.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2009)

i'm glad its back thanks


----------

